# Coding Chest X-rays for Intubation



## cpc2007 (Apr 28, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could provide some definitive guidance on coding chest x-rays for intubation or to check the placement of a new chest tube or endotracheal tube. I am a diagnostic radiology coder, and I usually try to use the reason for intubation as my primary diagnosis, but sometimes there is no information provided or the patient is post-op and intubated as a routine part of that process.  In the absence of a specific reason for intubation (i.e., respiratory failure, CHF, etc.), can we use V58.82 as a diagnosis for an endotracheal or chest tube?  This code refers to fitting of non-vascular catheters, but I wasn't sure if the breathing tube would fall under this code.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bproosow (May 16, 2011)

Yes, that works.


----------



## blondie525 (May 19, 2011)

I'd also suggest 786.9 resp/chest symptoms. The explanation I was given is that there is a reason for the et/chest tube being there even if it isn't dictated. My trainer said that it is not normal for people to have tubes in them : )


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 19, 2011)

v55.8?


----------



## mitchellde (May 20, 2011)

blondie525 said:


> I'd also suggest 786.9 resp/chest symptoms. The explanation I was given is that there is a reason for the et/chest tube being there even if it isn't dictated. My trainer said that it is not normal for people to have tubes in them : )



NO!  You may not use this code unless this is documented.  You cannot infer symptoms that are not stated.  A V55 code is not appropriate either as this is not an artificial opening.  Look at V58.49 and maybe a V53 code.


----------



## PeaPod1 (May 20, 2011)

We have always used V58.89 w/o any problems...


----------

